# Smoking from your living room



## Yooper🍷 (May 18, 2021)

Son in law just sent me this Bluetooth / WiFi thermometer called Meater. It has its own app that tells you ambient temperature inside smoker as well as meat temp. Graphs whole cooking process at end of cooking. Has complete list of meats and temps and so much more google it meater.com. I’m pulling a couple of pork butts out of the freezer to smoke on Friday. Will give everyone an update.


----------



## ibglowin (May 18, 2021)

Nice SIL! Looking forward to your thoughts on them.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 18, 2021)

I've been eying those for a while and have read good things. Keep us posted!


----------



## Yooper🍷 (May 18, 2021)

My son in law loves it. That’s why he got me one. I will keep you all posted


----------



## cmason1957 (May 18, 2021)

Looks like a fun toy. I have one of these, does many of the same functions, except you get two probes, one to monitor pit temp, the other to monitor meat temp. I don't think you can generate charts after the fact with it, but maybe you can and I just never cared enough to try it. The range on this covers my entire house. Smoke Remote BBQ Alarm Thermometer | ThermoWorks


----------



## Cynewulf (May 18, 2021)

cmason1957 said:


> Looks like a fun toy. I have one of these, does many of the same functions, except you get two probes, one to monitor pit temp, the other to monitor meat temp. I don't think you can generate charts after the fact with it, but maybe you can and I just never cared enough to try it. The range on this covers my entire house. Smoke Remote BBQ Alarm Thermometer | ThermoWorks


I have the one you have from ThermoWorks and have been super happy. Interested in hearing more about the OP’s experience with the Meater as I looked briefly at that one before deciding.


----------



## Yooper🍷 (May 18, 2021)

This one does generate graph afterward for entire cooking cycle both meat and inside smoker ambient air. Does it all with one probe. Up to 165’ range


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 18, 2021)

cmason1957 said:


> Looks like a fun toy. I have one of these, does many of the same functions, except you get two probes, one to monitor pit temp, the other to monitor meat temp. I don't think you can generate charts after the fact with it, but maybe you can and I just never cared enough to try it. The range on this covers my entire house. Smoke Remote BBQ Alarm Thermometer | ThermoWorks



That's another I'm keeping an eye on. The Smoke has great reviews. I've had a Thermapen from the same company for years and it is rock solid.


----------



## Johnd (May 18, 2021)

I’ve been using the MEATER for years, works like a champ, one at home and one at the camp. Just make sure it’s inserted all of the way to the line on the probe.


----------



## Ty520 (May 26, 2021)

I've been contemplating one as well. Might have to go on the Xmas list this year.


But if he really loved you, he would have gotten you one of those wifi smokers that have the built in thermometers like these, and would allow you to control the temperature and feed of the smoker itself from anywhere ;-)


----------



## Johnd (May 26, 2021)

Boatboy24 said:


> I've been eying those for a while and have read good things. Keep us posted!


It appears that you’ve been in research mode for some time.....LOL!! Funny how time gets away from us, really more sad, maybe even scary, sinister perhaps.....


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 26, 2021)

Johnd said:


> It appears that you’ve been in research mode for some time.....LOL!! Funny how time gets away from us, really more sad, maybe even scary, sinister perhaps.....
> 
> View attachment 74910



Hmmm. Maybe I'm overthinking it.


----------



## winemaker81 (May 26, 2021)

Sometimes the chase is more fun than the acquisition.

My wife & I took my point-n-shoot 35 mm camera on our honeymoon (yes, this was longer ago than yesterday). Second day, the camera died, so we purchased a tremendously overpriced disposable camera and enjoyed the remainder of our cruise.

We decided to get a good camera, a 35 mm SLR. During the following 6 months we researched heavily, visited every camera shop we could find (numerous times), and took our time figuring out what we wanted. We finally made a decision and purchased, and that camera lasted nearly 20 years.

Once we had the camera, we had a void in our life, as that research project had been our shared hobby. We enjoyed having the camera, but there was joy in the hunt. [We've had a lot of other shared endeavors over the last 30 years, so if nothing else, the Great Camera Hunt taught us to do things together.]


----------



## Darrell Hawley (May 26, 2021)

Johnd said:


> I’ve been using the MEATER for years, works like a champ, one at home and one at the camp. Just make sure it’s inserted all of the way to the line on the probe.


It looks like it really works well, Ordered one for my son's birthday that's in a few weeks. Probably should have ordered one for myself too.


----------



## ibglowin (May 26, 2021)

So many wireless meat thermometers so little time! 

I have a Maverick dual probe RF wireless purchased back in 2012, works great....
A Thermopro TP20 dual probe RF wireless purchased back in 2017, works great....
An Inkbird 4 probe BT wireless purchased back in 2019, works great....

Put them all in the oven and all 3 would read differently. Unfortunately there is no one wireless meat thermometer to rule them all! You have to know your meat is done by visual inspection as well as estimated temp. LOL


----------



## Yooper🍷 (May 28, 2021)

Ok. Got smoking this morning. The Meater worked way above expectation. It was great. That’s Meater app on counter.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 28, 2021)

I have a friend who got a Weber Smokefire about six months ago. He put a brisket on at 6am this morning, then went to work and monitored the cook from there.


----------



## heatherd (May 28, 2021)

Yooper🍷 said:


> Ok. Got smoking this morning. The Meater worked way above expectation. It was great. That’s Meater app on counter.View attachment 75022
> View attachment 75023


I have a MEATER as well but haven't used it yet. Good to hear that it worked well for you.


----------



## Darrell Hawley (May 29, 2021)

Yooper🍷 said:


> Ok. Got smoking this morning. The Meater worked way above expectation. It was great. That’s Meater app on counter.View attachment 75022
> View attachment 75023


Mine will get delivered on Tue.


----------

